# June Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our May winner was Sweet Girl and she has chosen a delightful theme.

The theme for June is  Bring on Summer!!!

Share any photo that shows your dog loving summer... getting ready to jump in the pool or the lake (or already IN the pool or lake), basking in the sun, wearing his shades, wearing her sun hat, ready for some hot days in the sun. 

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, June 21st, one entry per membership.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GREAT theme, looking forward to seeing all the great entries. 

Congratulations again Sweet Girl.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Not eligible, but, I figured I would get the ball rollin with my summer loving babe!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations Sweet Girl. Love the theme.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats Sweet girl, great theme for June!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Sweet Girl, love the theme for June too!.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Abby loved relaxing in the grass on a beautiful summer day. Agnes


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Kind of a simple picture, but for one glorious month, June 2016, I got to do something with Fenris I had always wanted to do - take him boating! I bought my first boat mainly to do this activity with him. He died in July, so June 2016 will always be etched in my mind as our happiest time together.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Bring on the sun!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Summer!! Perfect time for a roll in the grass!!









Or a swim in the pond!


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Riley's first trip to the beach


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A great start to this month's contest, hoping to see lots more entries!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

These are great entries so far!! Exactly what I was hoping to see with the theme! :smile2:

I finally had time to find one to add to the fun. Diving into summer!!!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's Ginger in her pool and as an 8 week old puppy laying under the chaise lounge to avoid the sun. (Now, at 4 years old, she still squeezes under the chaise lounge.)


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Enjoying the water


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These are all great 'bring on Summer' pics!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Wonderful photos. Thank you all!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these great pics!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke when he was first home with us....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max at the beach. His favorite.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing more great entries.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey at the lake.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Please share a  Bring on Summer photo! We love to see them all.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

*Relaxing on the deck*

Just relaxing while the humans have a glass of wine on the deck


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

wow, great summer pics.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

One of my favourite summer shots!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great summer pics! And I think they're working - we are finally getting some summer weather here!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Do we get extra points for birthday pictures?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We have lots of fun summer pictures, hope we get lots more!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> Do we get extra points for birthday pictures?


Love that shot of Kaizer jumping into the pool!


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Trumans favorite summer activities! Hiking, water, and collecting sticks!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Summer time is so much fun with so many opportunities for pics of goldens enjoying themselves. Hoping to see more entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

*Jarvis loves the car*

He loves car trips but on nice summer days with the top down we take the long way just for him! Always safe and with someone sitting right next to him holding on (not that he has ever tried to jump out before we stop).


----------



## dunkyboy (May 26, 2017)

10 week old Jessie in the sandpit


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Such cute pics. Entries accepted until Wednesday, June 21st.


----------



## Erin Meehan (Apr 21, 2017)

Don't think I am eligible (new around here!), but thought I'd share this photo of my boy Jasper after enjoying a swim at the beach


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Erin Meehan said:


> Don't think I am eligible (new around here!), but thought I'd share this photo of my boy Jasper after enjoying a swim at the beach


Jasper is a cutie. We love seeing everyone's pics, thanks for sharing. I always check the # of posts for each member when the contest closes.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sofie at the cabin when she was a puppy.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

LOVE so many of these. I think I will be picking a lot of photos again this month!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Gatsby and Rufus cooling down this past weekend, close to 30C


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all these pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to enter this month's Photo Contest with a pic of your golden enjoying summer!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoping to see more fun pics. Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, June 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Please share a  Bring on Summer photo! The contest closes on Wednesday, June 21st.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Wonderful photos! Thank you all


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Harley's favorite thing was to ride the waves in the ocean with my boys


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LynnC said:


> Harley's favorite thing was to ride the waves in the ocean with my boys


That is a great shot!


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Maya frolicking on a beach last summer. Her first time on a beach. She had been in ponds and lakes before. After being initially tentative, especially with backwash, with time we just couldn't get her to leave!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really enjoying all the great entries.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pictures are so good!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Our May winner was Sweet Girl and she has chosen a delightful theme.
> 
> The theme for June is  Bring on Summer!!!
> 
> ...


Just a couple of days left to enter your pic!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Not as good as the other wonderful entries, but here is Barnaby at the beach with his Daddy.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Sunrise at Kerncliff Park.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

loving all the photos. There is one day left to share yours!


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Not eligible but wanted to share Leo's joy when he swims daily in summer. Jumps in the pool with harness n all sometimes [emoji2]


----------



## RND (Jan 7, 2017)

*Dusty*

His first time in the lake , hopefully many more this summer !!


----------



## MadMaxAl (Jun 20, 2017)

*Amber*

test 









http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736498&stc=1&d=1497993134

Im not doing to good at uploading today 
But here is Amber She is in training to be my new PTSD Service dog After Yellow my service dog retires..
Yellow is 10 and Amber is 1 1/2 Years
and Yellow http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736506&stc=1&d=1497993957


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Late entry; late at the party here is Rose having fun at the pond.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

So many fun photos!

I haven't taken any good summer pics yet, so here is one of Finley last summer enjoying his first boat ride.


----------

